# Automatics Again! 2 Part Question



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm having trouble finding info on:

Can you put a LSD(namely VLSD) on a A/T 240SX? I would think yes, why not but you never know what extra consideration might be needed.

Did the Silivia K's(SR20DET) ever come in A/T? This one I think is a new question. I would say no beacuse its a "performance" model but if the Q's came A/T wouldn't it be possible to place the SR20DET on the Q's tranny?

I dont know! Maybe I'm just crazy!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes you can. You need the r200 housing though which I believe all US s13's came with.

Yes it did.


----------

